# Compilation de toutes les instructions



## enclave84 (1 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il une application ou un programme qui permette de compiler TOUTES les instructions qui passent par le clavier et/ou la souris et/ou le trackpad ??
Ce qui permettrait d'automatiser facilement n'importe quelle tâche.
Je suis un peu fatigué des Automator (qui est simple mais ne remplit pas nécessairement la tâche souhaitée) et encore plus d'AppleScript qui est présenté comme facile mais peut-être pour ceux qui manipent souvent avec.
Si la réponse est non (car ce serait trop simple) existe-t-il un moyen de lire une action clavier et/ou souris sous la forme d'une ligne de code ??

Bonne soirée


----------

